# Housing Options for Senior Citizens



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2014)

Information here for senior citizens regarding reverse mortgages, federal housing, loans, apartments for elderly and disabled, housing discrimination, etc.



> Looking for housing options for yourself, an aging parent, relative, or friend? Do some research first to determine what kind of assistance or living arrangement you need; what your health insurance might cover; and what you can afford. Then check here for financial assistance resources and guides for making the right choice. Talk to a HUD-approved housing counselor if you have questions about your situation.



Informative links, learn more:  http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/HUD?src=/topics/information_for_senior_citizens


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyone have or looked into a reverse mortgage


----------

